
GoDaddy Now Firmly Against SOPA - llambda
http://idealab.talkingpointsmemo.com/2011/12/godaddy-now-firmly-against-sopa.php
======
stefankendall
"Go Daddy opposes SOPA because the legislation has not fulfilled its basic
requirement to build a consensus among stake-holders in the technology and
Internet communities"

What bullshit. That's the exact opposite of "strongly opposed." That's the
equivalent of "We're opposed to it because you are?"

GoDaddy can go burn. Hopefully they collapse as a company.

------
nextparadigms
Firmly? So did they start actively lobbying against it?

